# Lifelike t



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Haven't spent too much time with these. They aren't very forgiving in the corners so the lower the better with these. They can handle any gear ratio you wanna throw at them without getting hot. We've even run magnatraction crown gears behind them with success. It relieves some of the unholy breaking power they have. Some of them have red wire in the arms rather than gold. Seems like the red wire motors are a bit faster.


----------

